# Taurus



## Taurus (Mar 26, 2021)

I have a new Holland tractor date reg 2005 mid size model 54059 (HT) please advise is the clutch hydrostatic many thanks


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi Taurus,

Welcome to the forum. Can you confirm your tractor’s model number? That one doesn’t seem to be inline with New Holland’s numbering scheme.


----------



## Taurus (Mar 26, 2021)

marc_hanna said:


> Hi Taurus,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Can you confirm your tractor’s model number? That one doesn’t seem to be inline with New Holland’s numbering scheme.


Hi mark the only other numbers on the chassis plate are type HGKN/AA. Y0257 and TCE40 40 50 hope this will help
Show quoted text


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Does it look like this:






TractorData.com New Holland TC40A tractor information







www.tractordata.com


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

New Holland TCE40


The New Holland TCE40 tractor was built in Italy by Landini for New Holland. It features a 37 hp (28 kW) Yanmar engine. For brand history, see New Holland. New Holland website




tractors.fandom.com


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may have to call a dealer and ask them to help you with those numbers.


----------

